# Nappa leather care



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys, a little advice if i may.

I have a lovely set of nappa leather sports seats in my S4, and wish to keep them looking their best, as the cost me a bl**dy fortune 

I have done a search but have not really come up with a difinative answer regarding how best to clean and care for them.

What products and procedure would you guys recomend?

Any help appreciated.

Cheers,

Phil.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I use Gliptone Liquid Leather, cleaner & aslo conditioner, works very well & leaves a nice matt finish to the leather, they do scuff repair kits too. www.bespokeleathering.com


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Speak to the forum sponsor member - judy at www.lttsolutions.net
They'll keep you right on what is best suited for the leather Audi have used.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have seen some of Judy's excellent posts.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been using the Gliptone cleaner and conditioner on my TT Nappa seats for a few years. Brings them up lovely.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL, i thought gliptone was some super mega new product, i never realized its good old liquid leather


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather does not require 'conditioning' with anything other than water.

Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning. 
Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.

Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.

Your type of leather is 'coated' leather. This is essentially a 'painted' leather with a clear coat finish over the top. The leather may or may not be dyed through with aniline dyes prior to the finish coating.

Essentially it is this top coating that needs looking after. Cleaning is vitally important as the top coat will wear away if allowed to become dirty. Dirt on the surface will aslo become ground into the finish by constant abrassion.

'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this finish so are not worth applying - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain.

A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc on pale coloured leathers.

Leather however finished has to remain breathable and it will allow the movement of moisture back and forth (transpiration) so the use of water based cleaners and protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in good condition.

The routine for correct care should be 
Protect from new (Auto Ultra Protect)
Maintain with a regular clean or maintenance product (Auto Ultra Maintain)
Deep clean with a foam cleaner once or twice a year (Auto Ultra Foam)

This will prolong the life of the finish on the leather

You can download a free care leaflet here
http://www.lttleathercare.co.uk/freecarcareleaflet.asp

Hope this helps


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

So nappa is still a coated leather then, cool thank you.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Nappa originally was the tanned skin of a sheep and denoted a very high quality leather. 
It is now used as simply a name for leather, generally a good quality full grain leather. Full Grain leather can still have a pigment coating on it and be of the top quality.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I use Zirconite, my local Brown Brothers gave me some to try, and I was very impressed with it, very similar to the LTT products, where its a cleaner and protector..

I use Gliptone cleaner regularly, and only really use their conditioner on old vintage leather or some where inconspicuous for the leather smell..


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

I used LTT stuff in my S3 and the seats are looking great a year on . Easy to use and a great service from LTT .


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

judyb said:


> Leather does not require 'conditioning' with anything other than water.
> 
> Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning.
> Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.
> ...


That's good advice & much appreciated.
I was always told, "never put anything on your leather that you wouldn't put on your face" & I had also thought that even coated leather still had open pores?
I have always found liquid leather conditioner to be good stuff, doesn't leave any residue, as it soaks in, & has no slicones. 
I will ceratinly be giving your stuff a look too though :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> *'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this finish so are not worth applying* - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain.
> 
> A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc on pale coloured leathers.
> 
> *Leather however finished has to remain breathable and it will allow the movement of moisture back and forth (transpiration)* so the use of *water based cleaners and protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in good condition.*


Please can you clarify how water can pass through to the leather but why the ingredients in leather conditioners cannot?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

dominic84 said:


> Please can you clarify how water can pass through to the leather but why the ingredients in leather conditioners cannot?


Leather is very dynamic with respect to its moisture content; the leather hide needs to be kept supple by hydration, to maintain its moisture balance by transpiration i.e. the flow of moisture back and forth. The liquoring (fats and oils) that are put into the leather during the tanning process do not dry out of the leather so therefore do not need replacing.

An aqueous emulsion (water / oil for surface lubrication) achieves these objectives: polyurethane penetration and leather re-hydration, absorption and retention in the hide.

A water-based product accomplishes this with an emulsion of micro droplets of oil (for surface lubrication) and water that permeate the leather finish and / or the polyurethane as the emulsions molecular structure is smaller than the molecules of the finished leather or the polyurethane covering.

Water unlike other organic or hydrocarbon-based solvents, is non-flammable, odourless, non-toxic and non-sensitizing to the skin and it doesn't impart a greasy or tacky feel to the surface of the leather.

In summary, an aqueous emulsion is readily absorbed into the fibres and provides lasting and effective lubrication without migration, while re-hydration leaves leather feeling silky soft and pliable.


----------

